# Is the vizsla the right breed for us?



## broomfis (May 30, 2016)

Hi everyone. Myself and my partner are hoping to get some advice on vizslas. 

We are very serious about getting a dog together, to start off our family (no kids at the moment) but after reading so many different stories, experiences and meeting with the breeder we are having some worries about whether a vizsla is the right breed for us - and trying to think with our head rather than our heart! 

To give a bit of background on our lifestyle - we both work full time (myself 8-4, partner 9-5) five days a week, but I work very close to where I live and could come home during my lunch break (around 12pm). We have a large garden, live in a detached house and are fairly active at weekends and like going on walks. 

My main concerns are;

- With our working hours, is that too long to leave a vizsla by itself even if crate trained from a puppy? I hear they suffer pretty bad with separation anxiety and it would break my heart. 

- Puppy stage? We would be crate training, but again how long can they truly be left alone for? At what age would you let them out of the crate when you go out?

- Does the size and boisterousness of them mean that having little ones around (we would like kids in the future, and have nieces) is hard work? Do they get jealous? 

- We've not trained a dog before (my partner grew up with Spaniels, but I have never owned a dog), are they okay to train? Could we cope? Would we be better getting a breed we are more familiar with as a first dog?

Thanks in advance all.


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Broomfis,
welcome. Leaving a puppy at home 5 days a week from 9am till 4pm is, in my opinion, too much. Especially in the beginning where puppies learn to socialize, isolation is not ideal. If you are serious about it and you want to know whether a dog is the right decision for you, there are a lot of rescue organizations where you can temporarily take care of a dog for 2 to 4 weeks until the dog in questions find an owner that decides to adopt him or moves to the next short-term care-taker.

Other than that, V are amazing dogs and if you are sure adding a companion to your life is right decision, take a V 

To answer the questions:

1- The rule of thumb is that per month of age, a puppy can hold the pee for 1 hour. So 2 month = 2 hours a dog can stay alone. However, in my opinion, in the early stage a puppy should be left alone for 2 to 3 hours, maybe 4 hours max.

2 - Can a V become jealous? Yes and no. Every dog is different in terms of character and judging a dog based on the breed can be misleading. In general, V are very social and loving. So that should be fine.

3 - Training a V is very easy. They love to please, are very affectionate and smart.

4 -I am not a huge fan of crates... So i am not really qualified to answer this question.


Patrick


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

People own these dogs, and also have full-time jobs.
The toughest part is potty training one when your gone so many hours of the day. I set a timer and and take mine out every 20 minutes to go potty, when they are awake. 
Some owners pay dog walkers,and/or do daycare to help with the hours they are away at work. I don't think it's if you have a full time job, but how committed you are to providing the right care for the pup.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This question comes a lot, and to be honest, we don't know if a Vizsla will work for you. There's the basics about potty training and work schedules, but there's also the individual temperaments..of the puppy and the person/people.

Recently, a few of the "Is this a good choice?" also came with a number of red flags, which I don't see with you. People work 9-5 and manage puppy hood just fine. You might be able to take some time off from work for the transition, or be prepared to be exhausted from getting up all night 2x/hr for the first month or so, and you will need to come home (or arrange for someone to come home) for potty walks, but after month 3 or so they settle in, and are pretty much potty trained except for the occasional accident. How you'll be able to tear yourself away from him or her is another matter..I'm only partly joking..the separation issues go both ways, they are incredibly human. 

Here's what I've found in answer to your specifics:

1) With regard to leaving a pup alone, an 8+ week old really needs to go out after meals, after exertion/exercise/play, after naps, and any time when you and they have nothing else to do..in other words, probably 2-3 times per hour. That's the hardest part with work, b/c they really can't go very long. The good news is that by month 3 or so, they can really begin to hold it, but still you should plan on a walker. In terms of leaving them out of the crate, that depends on the dog. AJ was out of the crate and in the house alone for brief periods when he was *Gasp!* 4 months old..he's an incredibly mellow, intuitive dog... but my first was such a banana that he was in the crate until he was about 3 years old. Not so much for accidents, but just b/c I couldn't trust he wouldn't get into serious mischief. You have to play it by ear, and recall that their crate, if trained to it properly, isn't confinement, but their home. We can talk about that if/when you bring him or her home.

2) V's are very possessive of their people, but they're also very inclusive with human babies. Your V will adopt your child..it's very sweet...if you handle the transition well. And, their basic intuitiveness and sensitivity usually results in them being very gentle around young 'uns. We'll talk about that when the time comes. But, no, don't worry about those issues.

3) Training depends on the dog and you. They are very eager to please and incredibly intelligent. But beware, they do not suffer fools gladly. If you are clear with them from the onset and work immediately on basics....pairing your words with their actions...they practically train themselves. Also, They.Require.Daily.Hard.Exercise. You have to be prepared for, and engage in an active lifestyle...hikes, dog park runs, I take mine cross country skiing and snowshoeing in the winter and swimming in the summer.....they are very eager to join in all family activities, especially those that involve rigorous exercise. If you are not the type to groove on physical activity, they will make you nuts.. I hope we never have to talk about that...

Your last question, about getting another breed as your first is probably the hardest to answer. If you are looking for a "Dog" who will "be there", catch a ball when you throw it, generally lie around the house and pretty much speak only when spoken to, then a Vizsla is not a good fit. If you are looking for a true companion in every sense of the word....a soul mate that deeply understands you and adores you, if you are willing to make a commitment to another creature that is equal to or greater than any you have or had, if you can do all that and actually get excited about the prospect of that level of intimacy, then a Vizsla will change your life forever.

Good luck.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm fortunate that I work close to home like you. In the morning I would wake up at 5 am to get in plenty of play time and attention for the pup before work. I would get into work for 8 am and come home to let the pup out and have a short play station between 10 and 10:30 am. I would then come home again at lunch for an hour bathroom break and play station. Back home again between 2 and 2:30 pm and then home at the end of the day at 4 pm. This schedule worked well in fast tracking the housetraining, as well as working through the crate training, as the pup quickly learned the routine (routine and consistency with ANY dog are key and help prevent separation anxiety). If I had not been able to make these arrangements, I would have hired someone to do it, as it isn't fair for puppy to be alone for so long. Once he was of age, I enrolled him in a daycare where he attended for 3 days a week up until he was 16 months of age (he is a medium to high energy pup and this arrangement worked well for us). He is now 3 years old and currently attending 1 day per week. Weekends we spend doing different outdoor activities to burn his energy (leash walks alone DOES NOT cut it). My husband jokes that our life revolves around the dog - which is rather true, but a lifestyle we both enjoy. 

Personally I am not comfortable having any dog of mine (regardless of the breed) alone all day, but Vs are especially attached and many would not handle it well. Even now I am up at 5:30 am with the dog where we go for an hour walk/jog/training/play session in the morning before work. I am home again at lunch for an hour of playtime/bathroom break, and then back home around 4 pm. We did crate train (very important to keep a curious puppy safe - and greatly helps with house training - think of it as their bedroom instead of their "cage") and did so until our boy was around 1.5 years. Even then we left his crate up for him to use at his will. There is no set age for when a dog is trustworthy out of a crate, as this is very much specific to each dog.

As far as Vs and little ones go - I would say their compatibility will be largely on the dogs temperament, and your commitment to the training and socialization of your pup. If you work with the pup from the beginning to teach them manners (no jumping, snatching food from hands, sit, stay, bite inhibition, etc) and get them used to little ones (rapid movements, loud noises, etc) you will have greater success of a pup that handles little ones well. Look largely to the breeders and the temperaments of their dogs to help make the right match for you. 

If you have not trained a dog before, I would suggest you enroll your pup in an obedience class (regardless of breed). These classes train the person to train the pup. V's are highly trainable, but if you aren't confident and consistent in your training, that pup will likely end up training you  

Good luck in making your decision.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes to what has been stated here. Please supervise ANY children that come in contact with your Vizsla so you don't see them mishandle your pup etc; Vizslas are sensitive creatures and very loving- you want to keep that nature.

Question to the group- would a treadmill for the home be a good option in case it's too inclement to go out? Cesar Millan seems to use it successfully. Also, Expy; please do read up and do allergy prevention. There are great tips here.but talking to a breeder or even consulting a Vet about all sorts of preventative measures will keep a Vizsla from getting sick or at least you will learn what might be a culprit .

Please keep us all here informed and DO post pictures#


----------



## Patrick123 (Nov 17, 2015)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Question to the group- would a treadmill for the home be a good option in case it's too inclement to go out? Cesar Millan seems to use it successfully.
> 
> Please keep us all here informed and DO post pictures#


That depends on how big the sausage in front of the treadmill is ;D


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Cesar had a Ridgeback mix that had problems with aggression and lack of intense exercise like they need on a treadmill- no inducement by sausages was needed! 

I am sure that our precious Hungarian Dog would probably just need dibs on getting into the California King before You when you've worn them out! 

By the way, I watched a YouTube video showing a Vizsla puppy (an older one) romping with a Great Dane!  Now they were gentle but that Great Dane looked like a horse! That Vizsla puppy had more quick moves than an eel !Please look that up- the two shared water, nap time and appeared to be the best of friends!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think a treadmill would be fine to use once in a while, but the dogs enjoy getting out of the house. 
It would be kinda dull, when compared to an off lead run through the fields.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> I think a treadmill would be fine to use once in a while, but the dogs enjoy getting out of the house.
> It would be kinda dull, when compared to an off lead run through the fields.


I know I get bored running on a treadmill and would much rather hit the roads and trails to run. I agree that this would work on occasion, but would not be a substitute. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I know I get bored running on a treadmill and would much rather hit the roads and trails to run. I agree that this would work on occasion, but would not be a substitute. 
[/quote]

I know how you feel. My treadmill is covered with dust and is up for sale. I would rather walk miles with my V


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

cuddlebuglove said:


> By the way, I watched a YouTube video showing a Vizsla puppy (an older one) romping with a Great Dane!  Now they were gentle but that Great Dane looked like a horse! That Vizsla puppy had more quick moves than an eel !Please look that up- the two shared water, nap time and appeared to be the best of friends!


If I knew how to post videos to this forum, I would upload a video of my V playing not with one, but with three Great Danes! Most dogs avoid Great Danes, but my V will spend the entire walk running along and playing with them.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ksana said:


> cuddlebuglove said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I watched a YouTube video showing a Vizsla puppy (an older one) romping with a Great Dane!  Now they were gentle but that Great Dane looked like a horse! That Vizsla puppy had more quick moves than an eel !Please look that up- the two shared water, nap time and appeared to be the best of friends!
> ...


Dexter playing with his buddy Klaus (a Dane) when he was younger 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrn8IqV-alc


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

So very cute! LOVE THE VIDEO 8).

Every Vizsla looks like a celebrity don't they?

Thanks hope to see more on YouTube.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I am trying to use You Tube for the first time; hopefully, this works. 

Here is my Vizsla playing with three Great Danes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmMNJFlr42k


----------



## WOWO1973 (Mar 21, 2016)

I can relate to Broomfis's original questions..
I too am in the the same boat as working full time along with my fiancé.
Also tossing up between a Vizsla and a GSP.
Decisions...


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

broomfis said:


> My main concerns are;
> 
> - With our working hours, is that too long to leave a vizsla by itself even if crate trained from a puppy? I hear they suffer pretty bad with separation anxiety and it would break my heart.
> 
> ...


My take:
My husband took a week's vacation and I took 2 weeks vacation when we first got our v so we could practice leaving him alone in the crate VERY slowly without stressing (like 15 mins 2 -3 times the first day, 30 mins 2 - 3 times the next, then working up to a couple hours). I split my vacation weeks so I was completely off 1 week, then working half days for 2 weeks, then coming home on breaks after that. We adapted slowly over the course of a couple months to him spending days alone and then stopped crating him when he was 4 months old and well behaved (although then had to crate him again while we were out when he was a teenager : around 11 - 14 months)

We attended a session of dog training classes BEFORE we got our dog!!! It was the best idea ever - we phoned the trainer to see what she was like and if she was going to be a good fit and she encouraged us to do a session of classes before getting the dog (no charge). We got to watch other people and see their mistakes and fully listen to what the trainer was teaching. Training the owner >>>> training the dog. 

Our dog and niece have always gotten along but BOTH had to be trained RIGHT FROM THE START! Our niece (now 2 and a half) puts out her hand firmly in Nico's face and makes a "nah-ah" noise when he tries to get too close to her. Likewise, we have had to train Nico to be calm and gentle with her. I wish I had a more recent picture but here they are chewing together on the floor


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My husband and I were in a serious car accident when we went to go and see Dharma for the first time. 
We both have full time jobs and were both in physiotherapy for a year afterward. We also have a house with a big back yard. We were away at my parents house for the first week we had our puppy so she got lots of attention. We had sleepless nights of endless howling. We started basic training immediately and used the crate too. Your life becomes about your dog.... and once you have him/her you do what it takes and you will be rewarded many, many times for years to come. Vizslas are very smart and should be able to adapt to your lifestyle. It just takes the time you are prepared to put in as well as consistency. I am a first time vizsla owner and am so pleased and proud of Dharma. I don't think I could go back to any other breed now.


----------

